# What size stock rims and tires for 2018 Chevy Cruze ls?



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Are you looking to replace the rim or the tire? If you want to get the stock ones your best bet is to go to a dealer. Is it a steel wheel with a hubcap or an aluminum wheel? If you can post a pic that would help


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

15x6 steel 2Gen LS wheels are about $100 from the online Chevy dealers (list $153). 
I checked car-part.com and saw them from $75-131 (used). The place that had them for $75 only has 2.

New from the dealer is looking pretty good given those prices, especially if one of the online dealers is close enough to pick them up or you can get a local dealer to price match. 

Maybe used steel is expensive in MI because of demand for winter tires? If so, November in MI would be a bad time to look for used wheels.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

I'm thinking of throwing snows on my stockers and picking up a set of 18" with summer tires and just swap sets as needed. I'm looking at these HE912's:









They look pretty sweet on my black hatch:


----------



## gtcshare (Dec 18, 2019)

WillL84 said:


> I'm thinking of throwing snows on my stockers and picking up a set of 18" with summer tires and just swap sets as needed. I'm looking at these HE912's:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what size tires did you put on these 18 inch wheels. I am looking to go bigger on my tires and want some comparisons.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

gtcshare said:


> what size tires did you put on these 18 inch wheels. I am looking to go bigger on my tires and want some comparisons.


On the tires or on the rims? If you wish to keep the speedo working correctly you'll need to stick with stock dimensions for whatever rim size you choose or get a tune. 

There are some mistakes in this post, but generally you should find what you need here: Wheel / Tire size chart for US Spec Gen II Cruze's

And if you haven't figured it out yet, the Gen I's and Gen II' s use the same size rims, so information I posted in your other thread still applies.


----------

